# How bad does this make Bas look?



## Lynch (Sep 7, 2007)

Bas has been a big part of the "Kimbo Hype Machine." Has Bas sold out? It sure does look that way. I will not feel bad at all if Bas goes down with this bullshit circus act.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

lol Master against Student battle of ultimate warriors! i won't be surprised to see that fight LOL 
kimbo via liver shot LOlz


----------



## Lynch (Sep 7, 2007)

dontazo said:


> lol Master against Student battle of ultimate warriors! i won't be surprised to see that fight LOL
> kimbo via liver shot LOlz


That's not what I'm talking about.

Bas is cashing in on Kimbo. He's part of the problem. I have lost all respect for Bas.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

no i know what u mean i am just adding up. 
but yea i am kinnda loosing respect to bas 2


----------



## EL LOCO (Nov 23, 2007)

Lynch said:


> That's not what I'm talking about.
> 
> Bas is cashing in on Kimbo. He's part of the problem. I have lost all respect for Bas.


did you have any to begin with :confused03: cause dosnt sound like it


----------



## histrung (Apr 22, 2007)

Bas was hired to train Kimbo. 

You wouldn't take that job? Would you feel that you lost your 'integrity' if you did?


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I don't think any trainer could have made a fighter improve at the same pace as the Kimbo hype grew. I mean, one day he was punching the neighbour's kid in the face in the back yard and putting it on YouTube, and the next day people want to see him fighting Liddell.:confused03: Nobody can improve that fast, no matter who's training them.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

bad IMO, I mean, I understand that Kimbo's technique is crappy because he has only been training 2 years or something, but come on, at least have decent cardio man, WTF was Bas thinking, that JT was going down in the 1st round or what?


----------



## sudnvictory (May 29, 2008)

*You are absolutely right.....Couch Warrior*

Wish most of these other yahoos on here were as insightful as you are. Kimbo's got some raw talent and only time will tell whether he wants to be a REAL mma fighter or just try to get by on his brawling style. The guy's only had 3 organized fights so he obviously needs more experience and training. He was way too easy to takedown in this fight but how many times do you see a guy power a bigger fighter off of him from his back on the mat? Hardly ever. The guy has incredible strength and can punch. His conditioning was poor but I suspect he learned a lot and realizes he's got SO MUCH to learn and improve on.


----------



## sprawlbrawl (Apr 28, 2008)

im not sure how to tke bas on all this but i know 1 thing bas doesnt and never really had a good ground game so if your expecting kimbos ground game to get better it might a little but not much


----------



## Lynch (Sep 7, 2007)

histrung said:


> Bas was hired to train Kimbo.
> 
> You wouldn't take that job? Would you feel that you lost your 'integrity' if you did?


"integrity."

What do think being involved in a fixed fight does to your "integrity.":confused03:


----------



## histrung (Apr 22, 2007)

Good on Lynch!


----------



## ralphbenjamin (Feb 17, 2008)

Pyros said:


> bad IMO, I mean, I understand that Kimbo's technique is crappy because he has only been training 2 years or something, but come on, at least have decent cardio man, WTF was Bas thinking, that JT was going down in the 1st round or what?



good post. that is exactly what i was thinking.. how can you not have him ready to go past 3:30? ridiculous


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

ralphbenjamin said:


> good post. that is exactly what i was thinking.. how can you not have him ready to go past 3:30? ridiculous


I don't blame Bas for this. Why does everyone assume that Kimbo actually does what he is told? I've seen the interviews and I have to be honest, Kimbo doesn't seem that bright. He mentioned being a smoker and having to give it up. I'd be willing to bet ANY amount of money that he hasn't given it up despite being told to by Bas and any and all other trainers he has. 

You take a guy that size, of that age, with no serious cardio training previous to this and it is going to take a long ******* time for him to get anything resembling cardio. When you add in the fact that he is still probably smoking on the side you can safely assume he is never going to have much of a gas tank.

If the fight was rigged and I acknowledge that it very well might have been, again that is something that could easily happen without Bas being involved at all. 

Maybe Bas is a sellout and maybe Kimbo isn't getting top notch training, my point is that it is possible that he is getting solid training and still performing like a train wreck.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I never really thought of how it makes Bas look but the truth is that maybe Bas is a little off on how much fighting has evolved since his time, I hate Kimbo but if he had fought in the Ken Shamrock and Bas days then he would have been a decent fighter maybe Bas didnt realize how good everyone else is now, and as far as Kimbo's cardio I dont think it was really that bad considering he spent alot of that fight trying to prevent being manhandled by a bigger stronger James Thompson, I've seen guys with worse gas tanks than Kimbo. Damn cant believe I just defended Shaw's golden nugget.


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I never really thought of how it makes Bas look but the truth is that maybe Bas is a little off on how much fighting has evolved since his time, I hate Kimbo but if he had fought in the Ken Shamrock and Bas days then he would have been a decent fighter maybe Bas didnt realize how good everyone else is now, and as far as Kimbo's cardio I dont think it was really that bad considering he spent alot of that fight trying to prevent being manhandled by a bigger stronger James Thompson, I've seen guys with worse gas tanks than Kimbo. Damn cant believe I just defended Shaw's golden nugget.


I agree with this post for the most part Toxic.

I think that Bas knows that Kimbo isn't up to par with other guys though. Bas knows where the level of talent is but he can't get Kimbo there as fast as the hype machine.

I don't blame Bas or look down on him or Kimbo for this situation. They're just doing what they can with what they have to work with. I blame Shaw for the unbelievable hype and expectations that have been put on Kimbo. EliteXC is the ones that look bad IMO.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Bas is doing okay - but I think after this fight if Kimbo does not start producing some real results in the next 10-15 months he will really start to question hanging his rep on this guy.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

If I had the type of reputation (sterling) that Bas has, would I agree to train someone like kimbo? Hell no and i can't imagine that el guapo needs the cash.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I dont think anyone is holding it against Bas that he is training Kimbo but some are have a questionable opinion of him due to his being an integeral part of the Kimbo hype machine.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

it def. reflects badly on Bas, the master technical streetfighter with mad ring skills if he trains a sloppy bad cardio fighter like Kimbo who won't give up smoking.


----------



## Rockstar189 (Dec 14, 2006)

this is a great post, when he came out to kimbo after the fight I felt as though Bas was HUMILIATED.......


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> like Kimbo who won't give up smoking.


Does Kimbo really smoke? 

Did you see how yellow his eyes were? I think he has liver problems or something, probably sclerosis from drinking Thunderbird and Nighttrain when he was homeless! haha


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

Bas feels Kimbo has a lot of potential. Neither he nor Kimbo have said he's championship material yet or the top heavyweight in the world.

EliteXC has perhaps tried to suggest this; but that's on EliteXC and their marketing. Kimbo can't control what others say about him; all he can do is train and he is doing that.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I know my opinion on this has changed drastically from reading Bas's comments on the fight, he admitted the fight could have very well been stopped in the second and that the ref stopped it to soon and should have at least waited to see if Thompson was going down, Bas also came out and commented on the unfair pressure that Elite XC has put on Kimbo by hyping him like crazy which causes fans to have to high of expectations from a guy just starting out, know if only Kimbo could learn some of that humility.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Toxic said:


> I know my opinion on this has changed drastically from reading Bas's comments on the fight, he admitted the fight could have very well been stopped in the second and that the ref stopped it to soon and should have at least waited to see if Thompson was going down, Bas also came out and commented on the unfair pressure that Elite XC has put on Kimbo by hyping him like crazy which causes fans to have to high of expectations from a guy just starting out, know if only Kimbo could learn some of that humility.


I loathe the Kimbo hype and Shaw personally but from what I've seen/read of Kimbo he hasn't been out of line ego wise. The circus that is Elite XC is 100% the blame of Shaw. 

Shaw is the one lining up cans (and/or paying off fighters given the fishiness of the Cantrell and Thompson fight). Shaw is the one babbling nonsense about Kimbo beating Klitchko's and what not. Not Kimbo's fault that some slimy douche bag backed a dump truck full of money up to his house and told him he could have it if he would go fight MMA.


----------



## mickkelly12 (Jan 19, 2008)

http://www.mmaforum.com/elitexc-strikeforce/37320-bas-kimbo-vs-thompson.html

read this you bas bashing bitches


----------



## Celtic16 (Sep 9, 2007)

Most fighters walk into the gym with no fighting experience what so ever! Bas seen that Slice has a lot of experience in street fighting, knows he's brave, he has had a great advantage on the rest of the division. It's only his 4th fight!! most fighters no a days don't get into big promotions till over their 10th fight with at least 9 wins.

Anyone who trains fighters for a LIVING, would be an idiot not to wana take Slice on!


----------



## davidm724 (Feb 17, 2007)

mickkelly12 said:


> http://www.mmaforum.com/elitexc-strikeforce/37320-bas-kimbo-vs-thompson.html
> 
> read this you bas bashing bitches


thanks, I was going to post that thread too.



BloodJunkie said:


> Does Kimbo really smoke?
> 
> Did you see how yellow his eyes were? I think he has liver problems or something, probably sclerosis from drinking Thunderbird and Nighttrain when he was homeless! haha


I was going to blame the yellow eyes on the jaundice he got from getting too many liver kicks in training.


----------



## Doonhamer84 (Apr 8, 2008)

sprawlbrawl said:


> im not sure how to tke bas on all this but i know 1 thing bas doesnt and never really had a good ground game so if your expecting kimbos ground game to get better it might a little but not much


:thumbsdown:

50% of bas's wins came by submission:dunno:


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Doonhamer84 said:


> :thumbsdown:
> 
> 50% of bas's wins came by submission:dunno:


I was just about to bring that up, thank you.

And all you Bas haters need to read that thread above as well.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Lynch said:


> "integrity."
> 
> What do think being involved in a fixed fight does to your "integrity.":confused03:


Please explain to me how that fight was fixed.

Thank you.


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

zarny said:


> Bas feels Kimbo has a lot of potential. Neither he nor Kimbo have said he's championship material yet or the top heavyweight in the world.
> 
> EliteXC has perhaps tried to suggest this; but that's on EliteXC and their marketing. Kimbo can't control what others say about him; all he can do is train and he is doing that.


Exactly, people are being way too hard on Kimbo, he didnt ask for this, he just got it...its not his fault. Bas shouldent feel bad about anything, he has always been honest and belives that kimbo has alot of potential, which I agree with. Im with bas on this one.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

sudnvictory said:


> Wish most of these other yahoos on here were as insightful as you are. Kimbo's got some raw talent and only time will tell whether he wants to be a REAL mma fighter or just try to get by on his brawling style. The guy's only had 3 organized fights so he obviously needs more experience and training. He was way too easy to takedown in this fight but how many times do you see a guy power a bigger fighter off of him from his back on the mat? Hardly ever. The guy has incredible strength and can punch. His conditioning was poor but I suspect he learned a lot and realizes he's got SO MUCH to learn and improve on.


many people on tis forum are insightful even if they dont agree with your opinion. Kimbo is 34 yrs old and you say only time will tell.....my question for you is how much time? i mean kimbo aint getting younger and please dont compare him to Randy and his age. I totally agree with you on the conditioning and strenght off his back,(which btw if his td defense was any good he wouldnt have gone down from such sloppy JT takedowns) as far as kimbo's overall skillset...there are major improvements needed and I dont know how much san is left in that glass...:thumb02: p.s. i dont blame kimbo for running with the ball but shut your mouth and be happy cause brett rogers("i does work") is commin to whip that ass kimbo...


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

BloodJunkie said:


> Does Kimbo really smoke?
> 
> Did you see how yellow his eyes were? I think he has liver problems or something, probably sclerosis from drinking Thunderbird and Nighttrain when he was homeless! haha


if you ever see any Bang Bros and inside the vip he's always on those videos and always puffin blunts and buyin cigars to roll blunts..he said he's gotta stop smokin after the JT fight...what an idiot:confused03:


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> Please explain to me how that fight was fixed.
> 
> Thank you.


I didn't claim that it was but there are legitmate reasons why one might think it was fixed.

- The stand up when JT was in side control. That is a very dominant position and even if the fighter on top isn't that active they should NEVER be stood up when someone has side control. Bizarre stand up.

-No stoppage at the end of round 2. Kimbo eats elbows and punches for how long, a minute? Two minutes? Yeah, not much power on them so there wasn't a lot of damage but was he "intelligently defending himself"? Definitely not, he was just lying there and eating elbows.

-Premature stoppage in round 3. JT is still standing and the fight gets stopped?!?! Yeah, he looked wobbly and glassy eyed but I think he looks like that all the time. He looked exactly the same way in round two and then got a take down and fed Kimbo elbows for 2 minutes. 

Add it all up and it looks kind of fishy. I'm not saying it was rigged, maybe just bad reffing combined with incomptence on the part of both fighters but if I found out later it was fixed it wouldn't be a huge shock.


----------

